# AOKP Build 6 Does Not Seem Complete



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone, I have just recently flashed AOKP Build 6 from aokp.co from GooIm after clearing my phone. However, the new version seems to have less options than a previous version I had for 4.1. Was I supposed to just flash over the old version? Or Do I need to flash the latest milestone before build 6? The version I have now doesn't even have the unicorn during startup... what's going on? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

caspruction said:


> Hey Everyone, I have just recently flashed AOKP Build 6 from aokp.co from GooIm after clearing my phone. However, the new version seems to have less options than a previous version I had for 4.1. Was I supposed to just flash over the old version? Or Do I need to flash the latest milestone before build 6? The version I have now doesn't even have the unicorn during startup... what's going on? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


Some things added, some things removed. Flashing one build over another would have no impact on features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

I figured some things may have been removed but THE UNICORN? That's a little too much for me to take in.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

caspruction said:


> I figured some things may have been removed but THE UNICORN? That's a little too much for me to take in.


It's still there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's still there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you are looking for the bootanimation--theres a secret


----------



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

I never thought I'd miss the unicorn as much as I do. My swagger has taken a hit. What about the clock on the lock screen... The first number isn't bold as other 4.2.2 devices. Is there a way to change that? And is there a way to change the see through navigation bar?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Clock:
Remove widget.
Set to "Digital Clock" widget (yes, it's the one you're looking for).

Swagger BootAnimation:
Open Dialer.
*#*#AOKP#*#*

Transparency:
ROMControl>GeneralUI


----------



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

Jubakuba said:


> Clock:
> Remove widget.
> Set to "Digital Clock" widget (yes, it's the one you're looking for).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help jubakuba! I got everything figured out except the boot animation. I dialed it in the phone and saw the smiley; however, the unicorn still doesn't show up. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

caspruction said:


> Thanks for the help jubakuba! I got everything figured out except the boot animation. I dialed it in the phone and saw the smiley; however, the unicorn still doesn't show up. Am I doing something wrong?


Did you grant SU?


----------



## caspruction (Apr 6, 2013)

Jubakuba said:


> Did you grant SU?


Yeah, it showed up as granted automatically. However, after doing it a few times... I GOT MY SWAGGER BACK!!! Lol.. Thanks!!!


----------

